# Tips for getting commissions?



## Ladyfaegassr (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll take any tips you feel like giving.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Nov 16, 2009)

my totally amateur advice:
lead your potential commissioners.. some people may not know exactly what they want, i find people who offer very specific things often get more takers than an offer for any type of commission.
like icon commissions, themed commissions, a specific style of badges
also try sites like furbuy.com
and maybe try some art trades (if you havent) the more you work and more you post the more exposure.


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the tips! I haven't tried specific offers yet, so maybe after I finish the two commissions I have I'll give specifics a try.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 16, 2009)

A lot of people start with requests first, and then lead into commissions.

As said, specialism is a nice advantage if you're willing to be a specialist in these cases.  However, a broad set of skills is probably the best way to go, if you want to.


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 19, 2009)

Watch and get involved with artists that draw the same style, subject etc.

If they fave your stuff ( which they most likely will) their visitors see your art and you might get a few offers.


And draw porn. Honestly. As soon as I started I got a load come in.


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Nov 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> A lot of people start with requests first, and then lead into commissions.
> 
> As said, specialism is a nice advantage if you're willing to be a specialist in these cases.  However, a broad set of skills is probably the best way to go, if you want to.



I'm always taking requests, trades and commissions. I never close any of them. Sometimes I slow down on the amount of trades and requests I do, simply because I have an emergency case for commissions. I specialize in Burmecians, though there doesn't seem to be a high call for that. I really want to expand in my skills, which I think trades and requests are great for. Honestly I'd rather do trades over requests, as it helps both artists get their names out to people.



Amethyst said:


> Watch and get involved with artists that draw the same style, subject etc.
> 
> If they fave your stuff ( which they most likely will) their visitors see your art and you might get a few offers.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty active all over FA and the forums here themselves. I'm a social butterfly in that aspect, I love to talk to people and make new friends and I just love art in general. So it's nice to see what other artists are doing, and to be able to trade art with people makes me happy especially when I know they appreciate it. 

I do get a lot of page views from being so active, but it takes a lot more of people to actually watch me, and a ton more for them to fave something. I really don't have a lot of favorites, and I'm not sure if it's because my art sucks, or if I'm just approaching things the wrong way.

Drawing porn is totally not a problem for me, I love adult art as much as I love non-adult stuff. My page is full of nudity, and sex of all types both exotic (sometimes to the point it's a little odd) and calm. XD


----------



## Centradragon (Nov 26, 2009)

You've gotten some great tips so far, I think.  xD  

What Ratte said has a lot of merit-- being able to draw a variety of things helps a *lot*.  I think the only reason I get as many commission requests as I do is that I'm capable (or at least willing) to draw anthros, humans, ferals, etc... I don't really have a specialty I advertise.

It is neat how you draw Burmecians (not enough FF9 love!), but because the fandom is so small, it'd probably be hard to find a market for just that.  D:


Porn can't hurt either, but... I don't do porn commissions, and do just fine.  c:


----------

